# المعالجة الحرارية



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المعالجة الحرارية ​​​أريد كتاب عن المعالجة الحرارية ​​​يفضل أن يكون الكتاب باللغة العربية​​طالب فلزات​​​


----------



## عدنان ناجي شكير (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اختصاص في المعاملات الحرارية للمعادن الحديدية واللاحديدية واي شيء تحتاجة سأكون انشاء الله بخدمتك


----------



## mnci (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اتفضل اخى بحث فى طلبك لكن بالانجليزية
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/thermal-decomposition-of-serpentine-of.html


----------



## محمد مالك علي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز 
يوجد كتاب اسمه المعاملات الحراريه للمعادن الحديديه واللاحديديه


----------



## طالب فلزات (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً للاخوة على المرور وخاصة الاخ عدنان ناجي شكير وسؤالى للاخمحمد مالك علي اين اجد هذا الكتاب


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اين اجد هذا الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## love12_5 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد موضوع كامل عن المعالجة الحرارية من فضلكم


----------



## ahmed whba (21 مايو 2010)

ka,t hgh,g


----------

